# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Formimi i nenmenys me javascript

## heron

Pershendetje  kam nje website  dhe disa meny ne te mirpo une po dua qe kur te shkoj ne ndonjeren meny me kursor  te shfaqet nenmenyja rense  ne te .
Si dhe kure te shfaqen nenmenyt te hapn dhe menyt tjera nen te nga ana e djatht .
Kush di cila eshte pjesa e kodit ne javascript qe realizohet ky fuksion apo ka gjuh te tjera scriptuse qe e realizojn kte perpos javascriptit..

----------


## benseven11

http://www.ehow.com/how_6369687_java...-tutorial.html

----------


## heron

> http://www.ehow.com/how_6369687_java...-tutorial.html



Faleminderit shumm Beni ........

----------


## Abrakatabra83

Mos përdor javascript, ajo që do të bësh bëhet shumë lehtë me CSS. Përdor tag-un <ul>.

----------

